# What kind of GPS do you own?



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Just a simple survey of what kind of Global Positioning System you own. Do you use the GPS for driving, or navigation while hiking?


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a Garmin StreetPilot C330 that I use for driving. I love it, but then again... I could get lost in a cardboard box!

I have been shopping and researching a unit for geocaching... but haven't committed to a purchase yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I've got a Garmin for driving, though I have taken it into the woods to get some readings for photos I've put on Google Earth - http://www.panoramio.com/user/2092439


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a Garmin nuvi 265w. I just bought this one for the truck. I also have the 330c as well but it's not all that smart. The new maps that are available for it will not fit. Not enough memory!!! The new one works great. I would really like to get the 2 way radio trail GPS units but wow $$$$$$$


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, Garmin doesn't make it easy to put new maps on - they tell you to delete all the help files except for English before you try. I also had put a few special cars on mine - had to take those off also.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 350 I use in my truck, really like it so far. I have an Etrex that I use for hiking, fishing, hunting, etc... Its pretty good to, although in big woods, you cannot count on it. Often times you cant get a signal out there.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

My unit is an el cheapo garmin etrex. I think its the cheapest unit that garmin sells. But for hiking and camping trips, it gets the job done.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

I also have an etrex, which works pretty well for what I need. I dont really do anything fancy with it, mark some waypoints here and there, and its good for that and seems pretty accurate.


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

We have the Garmin Nuvi 350 and really enjoy using it. Very accurate so far.


----------



## bramm (Feb 12, 2009)

I bought the Magellan Maestro 4200..up to now had no real problems with it....though it seems a bit more accurate after installing the upgrade for it.... I'm another that would get lost in a cardboard box..mind you the small Island I call home is only 33 miles long by 13 miles wide and didn't know all the roads there ...


----------



## southrnbound (Feb 24, 2009)

We have the Garmin Nuvi 700 and love it I have taken it with me to explore new towns (walking) and been able to find all kinds of points of interest. Never taken it into the woods for hiking though. Sounds like a mission I'll have to execpt


----------

